# Haunted Honky Tonk Piano



## FeelNecro (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone posted an interest in finding some haunted honky tonk piano music for a western theme.
This is a sample of something I`ve been working on. I just changed the song "Turkey In The Straw" to a minor key and recorded it. That kinda gives it a more humorously demented sound.
I`m planning on using it for an animated skeleton playing the piano. 


Don`t know if this link will work or not ...... if not, I`ll try something else.
01 Turkey in The Straw.mp3


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

I love that! How funny. Do you think it might be a little spookier if you slowed it down a bit?

-Karen


----------



## FeelNecro (Sep 28, 2008)

karenlyn said:


> I love that! How funny. Do you think it might be a little spookier if you slowed it down a bit?
> 
> -Karen


Thanks Karen,
Yes, I think you`re right. It`s a little fast. It`s kinda like a haunted ice cream truck on steroids LOL
I`ll slow it down a bit and see how it works.


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

haha... haunted ice cream truck on steroids could be a Halloween party theme all its own.

Hope it goes well!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Haha I love it! Nice job!


----------

